# Uso de elisão: "d'água", "voss'amor", "qu'eu"



## Fericire

Olá pessoal.

É possível inserir num texto algo como: "voss'amor" e "qu'eu"?
Sei que a elisão em "d'água" é utilizada ainda, mas não se ainda é possível utilizar algo parecido com outras palavras.

Quero dizer, não é considerado errado, né? Ou o uso de elisão já não é mais correto e só existe em antigos nomes próprios (como "Santa Bárbara d'Oeste")?

Agradeço qualquer resposta desde já.


----------



## Alentugano

Fericire, veja aqui: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12238


----------



## Fericire

Alentugano said:


> Fericire, veja aqui: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12238



« [...] _Este documento estabelece as seguintes condições para o uso do apóstrofo: 
a) Indicar a supressão de uma vogal no verso, por exigência da metrificação: "c'roa, esp'rança, of'recer, 'star, minh'alma, n'água," etc.; _ [...]»

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Istriano

Minha professora de português sempre corrigia a gente: ''_não é de água, e sim d'água._''
Então, acabei optando pela forma _d'água _que também é a forma mais usada na escrita.
_De água_ eu vejo mais nos autores lusitanos. 

_N'água_ eu uso só na locução:  *dar com os burros n'água*


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Minha professora de português sempre corrigia a gente: ''_não é de água, e sim d'água._''
> Então, acabei optando pela forma _d'água _que também é a forma mais usada na escrita.
> _De água_ eu vejo mais nos autores lusitanos.



Isso porque a nossa (portugueses) forma de pronunciar é quase sempre _d'água_ independente de estar escrito _d'água_ ou _de água_.


----------



## machadinho

Exemplos de elisão ainda mais correntes: "daqui", "naquele", "daquele".


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, digamos que não é caso de ser certo ou errado, mas de uso. Brasileiros mais jovens - dos 30 anos pra trás - tendem a não escrever as formas abreviadas, custei a entender o porquê, até que fui dar capacitação para as professoras de ensino regular e vi que o problema é a falta de domínio delas do idioma. Uma coisa é o uso formal; outra, o informal, e o que pode ser usado mesmo formalmente, como já demonstrado acima pelo Machadinho, como os casos de naquele, desse, etc. E também aquilo que é usado nas métricas, conforme os meninos já disseram. Alguns usos são consagrados formalmente, os outros são consagrados na fala.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda, por favor, quais formas abreviadas exatamente brasileiros mais jovens tendem a não usar: aquelas que levam apóstrofo ou por exemplo "num" em vez de "em um"?


----------



## Vanda

_Num_, bem lembrado, _duma_ é outra... tenho que pensar pra lembrar, que em textos semi-formais são mais do que apropriados. Vejo que como o pessoal - estou generalizando - não sabe quando usar de um + sujeito e dum, joga tudo pro ar e vai na base de_ de um_ em todos os lugares.


----------



## Audie

_'Donde'_, por exemplo. Muita gente, quando lê, pensa logo em corrigir.

Agora, _'num'_, muitas vezes, é só mais forma de dizer '_não'_ para o pessoal que só escreve internetês. Nem se lembram do _em _+ _um._


----------



## Vanda

Exato! Estava me referindo ao em + um.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Uma vez, a talvez 6 anos atrás, eu escrevi "donde" e o aluno ao meu lado disse, num tom de superioridade, "não é «donde», mas «de onde»". A professora ouviu e disse-lhe, no mesmo tom, que eu tinha razão.

Em Portugal, nós (os jovens), com a excepção aparente desse rapaz ainda dizemos "donde", "dum", etc.

Nunca fui ensinado a escrever "d'água", mas eu digo isso, por exemplo "havia d'acontecer" em vez de "havia de acontecer" com uma pausa.


----------



## Audie

danielfigfoz said:


> Uma vez, *há* talvez 6 anos atrás, eu escrevi "donde" e o aluno ao meu lado disse, num tom de superioridade, "não é «donde», mas «de onde»". A professora ouviu e disse-lhe, no mesmo tom, que eu tinha razão.
> 
> Em Portugal, nós (os jovens), com a excepção aparente desse rapaz ainda dizemos "donde", "dum", etc.
> 
> Nunca fui ensinado a escrever "d'água", mas eu digo isso, por exemplo "havia d'acontecer" em vez de "havia de acontecer" com uma pausa.


Além de dizer, vocês escrevem também "havia d'acontecer"?


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Além de dizer, vocês escrevem também "havia d'acontecer"?



*Não, ninguém aqui escreve assim, que eu saiba. O que danielfigfoz quis dizer é que ecrevemos "havia de acontecer" mas lemos como se fosse "havia d'acontecer". Eu já tinha referido isso mesmo relativamente a "d'água" e "de água".*


----------



## englishmania

Bem, confesso que é raríssimo usar o apóstrofo em português - só em "d' Os Lusíadas" e assim...

Parece-me que _copo d'água_ se refere à refeição do casamento e _copo de água_ ao copo com água, ainda que a pronúncia seja igual.


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> *Não, ninguém aqui escreve assim, que eu saiba. O que danielfigfoz quis dizer é que ecrevemos "havia de acontecer" mas lemos como se fosse "havia d'acontecer". Eu já tinha referido isso mesmo relativamente a "d'água" e "de água".*


É verdade, Alent, está claro o que danielfigfoz quis dizer. É que, quando li "_Nunca fui ensinado a escrever_", interpretei abestalhadamente como "_Nunca precisei ser ensinado, aprendi sozinho"_. 
Peço que me desculpem. Culparei os óculos ainda cheios de confetes de E.V.A. e os clarins de momo, que nem tão cedo vão parar por aqui.


----------



## machadinho

Parece que esta discussão parte do princípio de que é *errado* não escrever, por exemplo, "dum" em vez de "de um" quando "um" não determina sujeito de oração.

A pergunta é: _elisões como essa serão obrigatórias na escrita em português como o são por exemplo na escrita em francês e italiano?_

 Observações:


Entendo que em alguns dialetos é natural *dizer* /dũ/ em vez de /dɪũ/ (/dʒũ/ ou /dʒɪũ/ na minha região do Brasil). Mesmo os pobres brasileirinhos o dizem! Mas fala e escrita são línguas distintas, e minha pergunta diz respeito à *escrita*.


A meu ver, na escrita são obrigatórias "no", "naquele", "nesse", "neste", "daquele", "desse", "deste" e outras tão correntes assim (+plural e +feminino); mas elisões como "donde", "dum" e "num" (+plural e +feminino) acredito serem *facultativas* na escrita, _mesmo na escrita formal._


E, tem mais, creio que para muitos "dum" e "num" na escrita contemporânea pertencem ao registro *oral,* mas "de um" e "em um", ao formal.


----------



## Vanda

Nem sempre Machadinho. Encontra-se num na escrita semi formal e talvez até na formal. Me dá um tempinho pra achar.

Não achei num texto formal, mas bem próximo, visto que este jornal segue a linha quase formal.
Discursos sugerem que Kadhafi está num estado delirante,


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> E, tem mais, creio que para muitos "dum" e "num" na escrita contemporânea pertencem ao registro *oral,* mas "de um" e "em um", ao formal.


Machadinho, _em um_ vs _num_ é um caso especial. Em português europeu o uso de _em um_ é bastante restrito. _Num_ é a forma mais usada e prestigiada tanto na oralidade como na escrita, tanto em situações informais quanto formais. Este assunto já foi muito discutido aqui no forum e, pessoalmente, cheguei à conclusão de que o uso generalizado de _em um_ em situações em que antigamente se escreveria _num_ sem qualquer hesitação corresponde a uma tendência de gerações mais recentes, especialmente no Brasil. Em Portugal dificilmente seria considerado elegante ou formal começar uma frase com _em um,_ como por exemplo_:_ _Em uma noite de verão_.


----------



## machadinho

Claro, Vanda! Mas ninguém vai dizer que Machado de Assis está errado ao escrever "Vivia metida *em um* eterno vestido escuro." (Dom Casmurro, cap 7) ou Caminha, "todos lançamos amcoras em dirto da boca *de huũ* rrio".


----------



## Audie

Meu conterrâneo, João Cabral de Melo Neto, tem um poema cujo título se inicia por "_num_" (_Num monumento à aspirina_) . Claro, isso não deve ser escrita formal. É só uma curiosidade a acrescentar.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano, conferi o uso em Eça de Queirós, Agustina Bessa-Luís, Lobo Antunes, Saramago e me dou por vencido.

Mas não se trata de uma [sic] tendência de gerações recentes. Parece arcaísmo na verdade. Machado de Assis metade das vezes emprega "em um" e metade "num". Como já citado, Pêro Vaz de *Caminha* escrevia "em uma". Agora *Camões*: "Vós, tenro e novo ramo florecente / *De ũa* árvore de Cristo mais amada" (Canto I, VII, 5-6). Porém, "O duvidoso mar *num* lenho leve" (Canto I, XXVII, 2).

Audierunt, reconheço que também usamos "num" no Brasil, mas me recuso a dizer que se trata de um erro escrever "em um dado momento" como o seria se escrevêssemos por exemplo "em aquela hora".

Abraços.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Audierunt, reconheço que também usamos "num" no Brasil, mas me recuso a dizer que se trata de um erro escrever "em um dado momento" como o seria se escrevêssemos por exemplo "em aquela hora".


Eu concordo mais com você do que você pensa. Quando me referi ao '_donde_' quis dizer apenas que não é incorreto, como muita gente pensa. Mas a maioria, mesmo numa escrita formal, tende a usar '_de onde_'. O '_num_' incomoda mais a alguns ouvidos talvez porque se lembrem do '_não_' internetês. Pra mim, as elisões soam muito bem, mas não dá para escrever como português estando no Brasil. Ou dá?


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Alentugano, conferi o uso em Eça de Queirós, Agustina Bessa-Luís, Lobo Antunes, Saramago e me dou por vencido.


Confira também obras de autores brasileiros até a década de 1980 inclusive, e verá que o uso de _num_ era *muitíssimo* mais frequente do que hoje, apesar de alternar com _em um._ Eu comecei a ver esse uso mais generalizado em revistas e livros a partir da década de 1990 e, com o advento da internet, aumentou ainda mais. Isso causava-me estranheza pois, ao meu ouvido luso, é quase como ouvir alguém dizer _em a casa_, _em o carro._ Claro que, com o tempo, fui-me acostumando...


----------



## machadinho

Admito que esteticamente prefiro formas elididas! Mas, vem cá, portugueses usam "dalgumas" sem corar?


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Admito que esteticamente prefiro formas elididas! Mas, vem cá, portugueses usam "dalgumas" sem corar?


 
machadinho, em geral não temos complexos, se existe na língua então é para usar. Uma das razões para isso é que a nossa linguagem escrita é bastante próxima da linguagem falada, nós não mudamos muito quando passamos de uma para outra. No Brasil é diferente, pois aí quase se pode dizer que existem duas línguas diferentes, a que é falada e a que é escrita. 
Na escrita é mais comum usarmos _de algumas_, mas a nossa forma de pronunciar _de algumas_ é quase sempre _dalgumas,_ nós fazemos essa elisão na fala. Agora, com_ em uma_ não ocorre naturalmente essa elisão na fala por isso por isso dizemos e escrevemos _numa_ em 99% das vezes.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Eu digo e escrevo "dalguma", com a excepção da escrita bastante formal.


----------



## Audie

danielfigfoz said:


> Eu digo e escrevo "dalguma", com a excepção da escrita bastante formal.


Não entendi. "_Com a excepção da escrita formal_" quer dizer que formalmente você escreve "_de alguma"_? (Desculpem se entendi tudo errado de novo...)


----------



## Portvcale

Elisões como "voss'amor" e "qu'eu", na minha opinião, deve ser totalmente evitadas num registo formal, e até num registo semiformal. 

Contracções mais do que atestadas, como "num", "dum", "dentre", etc., penso que se podem empregar em qualquer registo sem problemas nenhuns, desde que se cumpram as regras gramaticais.

Elisões tipo "d'água", acho que é um bocado como as contracções atestadas, é à vontade do freguês, ainda que em certos tipos de textos (jornalísticos, técnicos, por exemplo) devem ser evitadas.


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> Machadinho, _em um_ vs _num_ é um caso especial. Em português europeu o uso de _em um_ é bastante restrito. _Num_ é a forma mais usada e prestigiada tanto na oralidade como na escrita, tanto em situações informais quanto formais. Este assunto já foi muito discutido aqui no forum e, pessoalmente, cheguei à conclusão de que o uso generalizado de _em um_ em situações em que antigamente se escreveria _num_ sem qualquer hesitação corresponde a uma tendência de gerações mais recentes, especialmente no Brasil. Em Portugal dificilmente seria considerado elegante ou formal começar uma frase com _em um,_ como por exemplo_:_ _Em uma noite de verão_.



Arrisco-me a dizer que nunca se escreve/diz "em um" no lugar de "num", excepto em situações específicas como "dois em um"(numeral). 
_Em uma noite_ soa completamente "fora" - assim como há construções tipicamente lusitanas que soam mal aos brasileiros.


----------



## machadinho

Parece que o português de Portugal é tão plural quanto o português do Brasil!


----------



## Istriano

Eu uso _num _só para _não_, e _numa _só na expressão _numa boa_. 
_De um, de uma, em um, em uma, em outras, de outras, de onde..._


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> Admito que esteticamente prefiro formas elididas! Mas, vem cá, portugueses usam "dalgumas" sem corar?


Estou de acordo que as elisões cujo primeiro elemento é _de_ (excepto com os artigos definidos) também tendem a ser evitadas em Portugal, _na escrita_. Na fala faz-se geralmente elisão do _e_, excepto em registos muito formais ou enfáticos.

O apóstrofo foi comum em séculos passados, mas hoje em dia normalmente não se usa em Portugal. Às vezes encontra-se na literatura, seja para indicar contracções na poesia ou para representar algum falar mais distante do padrão. Mas dá-me a impressão que as pessoas já se desabituaram de usar o apóstrofo, porque mesmo escritores profissionais não o usam de forma coerente. Por exemplo, vê-se muitas vezes _p'ra_ ou _'stava_, como se fossem pronúncias especiais, quando na realidade é assim que a maior parte dos portugueses pronunciam normalmente _para_ e _estava_. Atrevo-me a dizer que em Portugal o apóstrofo não se usa normalmente hoje em dia, e quando se usa é geralmente por puro artifício, com pouca ou nenhuma atenção à pronúncia.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Outsider. Porém vale observar, como a Vanda aludiu acima, que no Brasil há casos em que a elisão "de"+artigo é *proibida* na escrita:


Não aceitamos a proposta *de o* presidente negociar diretamente com os rebeldes.
Lembro-me *de um* senhor ter telefonado ontem.
Como seria em Portugal?

Admito que nunca me convenceu muito esta justificativa de que a elisão é proibida nesses casos  porque se trata de sujeito de oração, e sujeitos não são introduzidos por preposição. Ora, a preposição "de" introduz a oração inteira, não exatamente o sujeto, não? Mas enfim o *costume* é não elidir na escrita apesar da pronúncia elidida, e ai de quem fizer o contrário! 

Quanto ao apóstrofo, não vejo o dia quando finalmente nos livraremos de uma (sic) vez por todas de "n'_Os Lusíadas"_ e "n'_Os Sertões"! _


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> Porém vale observar, como a Vanda aludiu acima, que no Brasil há casos em que a elisão "de"+artigo é *proibida* na escrita:
> 
> 
> Não aceitamos a proposta *de o* presidente negociar diretamente com os rebeldes.
> Lembro-me *de um* senhor ter telefonado ontem.
> Como seria em Portugal?


Igual, embora muita gente não saiba fazer essa distinção. Convenhamos que é um pouco artificial, porque na fala corrente se faz quase sempre elisão, mas confesso que também prefiro escrever assim. Acho que torna o texto mais claro.



machadinho said:


> Quanto ao apóstrofo, não vejo o dia quando finalmente nos livraremos de uma (sic) vez por todas de "n'_Os Lusíadas"_ e "n'_Os Sertões"! _


Eu também não sou fã desse uso do apóstrofo -- é pena o último acordo ortográfico não ter acabado com ele. Parece-me muito mais simples e natural truncar o título e escrever "nos _Lusíadas_", "nos _Sertões_", etc.


----------



## machadinho

Outsider said:


> Eu também não sou fã desse uso do apóstrofo -- é pena o último acordo ortográfico não ter acabado com ele. Parece-me muito mais simples e natural truncar o título e escrever "nos _Lusíadas_", "nos _Sertões_", etc.



Não poderia concordar mais! Chega a ser pedante em textos contemporâneos.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Arrisco-me a dizer que nunca se escreve/diz "em um" no lugar de "num".
> _Em uma noite_ soa completamente "fora" - assim como há construções tipicamente lusitanas que soam mal aos brasileiros.


 
Englishmania, permita-me dar um exemplo desse 1% de "em um" que se usa em Portugal. 
Para fazê-lo, peço que o nosso colega Carfer me dê licença para citar um pequeno trecho retirado de uma publicação sua aqui no fórum.



Carfer said:


> É facílimo e além disso muito comum rotular as pessoas e os povos a partir de características que observamos *em um* ou dois nativos ou em meia dúzia de acontecimentos isolados


----------



## englishmania

^ Sim. Foi também um exemplo semelhante que dei como excepção no meu _post_, o numeral cardinal.


----------



## machadinho

Retomando, pelo que entendi, para os portugueses, em um soa bem unicamente se um for numeral cardinal. Por exemplo, estive em uma ou duas casas. Se não, preferem elidir: estive numa casa. Quem gosta de elisão: como prefeririam traduzir in *one*?


_He finds strength in *one* more than in another_.

Ele encontra mais força *num* do que *noutro*.

Ele encontra mais força *em* um do que *em* outro.
Ele encontra mais força *em* um do que *noutro*.
Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Retomando, pelo que entendi, para os portugueses, em um soa bem unicamente se um for numeral cardinal. Por exemplo, estive em uma ou duas casas. Se não, preferem elidir: estive numa casa. Quem gosta de elisão: como prefeririam traduzir in *one*?
> 
> _He finds strength in *one* more than in another_.
> 
> Ele encontra mais força *num* do que *noutro*.
> 
> Ele encontra mais força *em* um do que *em* outro.
> Ele encontra mais força *em* um do que *noutro*.
> Obrigado.



Para mim, sem sombra de dúvida a hipótese nº 2. As outras não me soam bem.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Carfer. Ao que parece, não há correspondência entre in *one* e in *an* por um lado, e em um e num por outro.


----------



## Dashinha

Dele também é um exemplo de elisão? (De + ele)


----------



## pfaa09

Dashinha said:


> Dele também é um exemplo de elisão? (De + ele)


A palavra junta (Dele) chama-se contracção. Juntar a preposição "De" ao pronome "Ele".
Exemplo: Aquele carro é dele.
Mas quando se pronunciam em separado, sim, acho que ocorre a elisão.
Exemplo: _Antes d*e* *e*le dizer o que pensava._
Uma elisão ocorre quando não dizemos a última vogal de uma palavra antes de outra que começa por vogal ou "H".


----------



## duduc

Não é estranho, porém, que 'o livro é de ele'  soe agramatical?


----------



## pfaa09

duduc said:


> Não é estranho, porém, que 'o livro é de ele' soe agramatical?


Mas aqui usamos a contracção/crase. O livro pertence-lhe, é dele.
No exemplo que dei (Antes d*e* *e*le dizer o que pensava), não se deve fazer a contracção/crase porque a preposição "de" introduz uma construção de infinitivo.


----------

